# Home Inspector



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

A certified home inspector must have quite a few hundred inspections, pass some good tests and if is a contractor cannot work on the property of a person hiring him to avoid conflicts and maintain a level of competence.

Unfortunately, some people can say they are an inspector in some states that do not require certification. - Sort of like an architect or engineer not being registered. Lack of controls leads to bad tradesmen turning to home inspection is some states or just hanging put a shingle with no measured experience or qualifications.

The worst home inspectors I have seen are rejected carpenters (narrow scope) and ex-code officials (book readers that only look that far and not consider safety and conditions).


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

concretemasonry said:


> A certified home inspector must have quite a few hundred inspections, pass some good tests and if is a contractor cannot work on the property of a person hiring him to avoid conflicts and maintain a level of competence.
> 
> Unfortunately, some people can say they are an inspector in some states that do not require certification. - Sort of like an architect or engineer not being registered. Lack of controls leads to bad tradesmen turning to home inspection is some states or just hanging put a shingle with no measured experience or qualifications.
> 
> The worst home inspectors I have seen are rejected carpenters (narrow scope) and ex-code officials (book readers that only look that far and not consider safety and conditions).


This is all true, what I thought was funny, is that in order to become certified you need to do uncertified inspections.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Unless someone helps you, you have to learn somewhere and then provide evidence of your reporting.

I never met a rich home inspector and the rates charged reflect because there is always somebody dumb enough to hire a cheap guy. It is interesting the smart seller hire the better and more expensive inspectors with a tough reputation before listing. Nobody make money when driving and spending a few hours (2 to 4 hours total) for $350.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

So in the end the house closed, but there's more to the story. 
I had initially helped the owners out for free. I had done some work for them a few years ago and they were a pleasure to work for. It took me about an hour and a half including running around. About $15 in materials. 
I consider something like this good advertising as I get 99% of my work through word of mouth. No, I didn't anticipate dealing with the idiot home inspector. But it was nice that he was proven wrong. 
Anyway, yesterday there is a check in my mailbox from the sellers for more than I probably would have charged them.
Call it karma, but it works.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice Carl is cooking pizzas for everyone!


----------

